# Parking near a tube station on M40/A40



## Errol's son (Aug 6, 2007)

I am coming to London and want to drive in on the M40 and park and get a tube or train into the centre.

Where is a good place to head for where parking is easy and not too far from a tube coming into London this way?

Or alternatively what towns near London are easy to park in and get a train in where the train won't cost a small fortune?

Don't say get a train from where I live as it will cost almost £200 for two tickets (+tube fare on top) whereas it will only cost £30 in petrol to drive to London (+tube fare on top).


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 6, 2007)

Hillingdon 

Signed off the M40 - train every 10 mins - car park . Metropolitan line  

Sorted ! 

Takes about 35 mins - change at Finchley Rd for the West End.


----------



## keicar (Aug 6, 2007)

davesgcr said:
			
		

> Hillingdon
> 
> Signed off the M40 - train every 10 mins - car park . Metropolitan line
> 
> ...



I think I'm gonna try Hillingdon when I come down in October (4 of us going). Not least because it has Ickenham as a back up if the car park is full.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 6, 2007)

Parking on street is possible around Preston Road (Wembley area - on Met Line) but purpose built Hillingdon is better.

Its 12 quid for a travelcard from Watford Jct and the car park is £6.50 - very good train service and sound car park - 19 mins to Euston on a fast train -- every 15 mins.


----------



## keicar (Aug 6, 2007)

davesgcr said:
			
		

> Its 12 quid for a travelcard from Watford Jct and the car park is £6.50 - very good train service and sound car park - 19 mins to Euston on a fast train -- every 15 mins.



That would make sense from the M1, but from the M40 it's a bit off course.


----------



## sprite (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeh, there are loads of free places near to the station to park in Ickenham.


----------



## keicar (Aug 18, 2007)

You might already have done the trip, but FWIW both Hillingdon and Ickenham were 2/3 ish full yesterday. Not sure how much that was effected by the summer hols though...presumably fewer commuters than normal.

Trip to town is a fairly pedestrian 45 minutes........bloke sat next to me said "Brown line" (sic- he meant Metropolitan) was quicker.

Yes I actually managed to start a conversation with a local on the tube!


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 18, 2007)

keicar said:
			
		

> bloke sat next to me said "Brown line" (sic- he meant Metropolitan) was quicker.




The bakerloo line is the brown one, what makes you think he didn't mean that?


----------



## keicar (Aug 18, 2007)

Citizen66 said:
			
		

> The bakerloo line is the brown one, what makes you think he didn't mean that?



er cos it doesn't go to Ickenham


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 18, 2007)

keicar said:
			
		

> er cos it doesn't go to Ickenham



Yet nor is it a million miles away


----------

